
Why Humility Also Means Ignoring Advice - hownottowrite
https://medium.com/life-learning/why-humility-also-means-ignoring-advice-4c6e11b2bc67
======
drdeca
This seems to be trying to redefine humility.

To me, what they are describing sounds more like authenticity vs
inauthenticity, or honesty vs dishonesty, than it sounds like humility vs
pride.

